# Teachers in HK



## StephanieD (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello all,

I am currently undertaking a TEFL course and I am looking to get in touch with someone who is a teacher/ assistant teacher/ playgroup teacher/ kindergarten teacher in Hong Kong. 

All I need is to get answer for a few question regarding the education and certification I need to gain before moving to Hong Kong. 

If you could comment on my post and then I could get in touch with you that would be amazing.

THANK YOU!
Steph


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

There is also a visa issue for you.

If you are under 31, then you can apply for a Hong Kong working holiday visa. You can work in Hong Kong with this visa. Please see link below for details - 

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department


----------

